# Need ICD 9 help for rotator cuff arthropathy



## rjenn86 (Nov 21, 2014)

Can someone help me with an ICD-9 code for rotator cuff arthropathy. He states pt has a massive rotator cuff tear, but in assessment states arthropathy. Should I code this as 716.91 or 727.61? 

Thank you


----------



## BCrandall (Dec 1, 2014)

I would ask the doctor, I've had to use both before.


----------

